# Gamer in search of game in northern NJ



## Malachy19 (Aug 9, 2004)

I am from the bergen county area, and am looking for a group to play with some time during the week.  I am willing to do a little driving of need be.


----------



## hamletru (Aug 9, 2004)

If you like 7th Sea and/or Arduin, you can try here for games on alternate saturdays:

Gates to Nowhere 

There's also a lot of people hanging around that area looking for various games.

There's also a game in Verona of 2nd edition if you're interested.  I can contact the DM and see if he's still looking for players.  We usually play on Tuesdays, but we're moving it to Wed as of next week.


----------



## Malachy19 (Aug 9, 2004)

*wow 2nd edition*

I haven't played a game of 2n edition in AGES.  Haven't touched since 3rd edition came out.  I might be interested, but i remember almost nothing about 2n edition rules


----------



## hamletru (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry, we barely remember them half the time. 

Second edition is, frankly, still the best.  Should never have been done away with IMO, especially considering the crimes against Planescape.


----------



## matt34145 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Email me for more info*

If you are interested, email me for more info at matt34145 at yahoo.com.


----------



## Cornfed (Aug 24, 2004)

*Any Room for one more*

I couldn't help but notice the geographical area being talked about in this thread. I just moved to Morris Plains. I only play 2nd edition, and I left my old crew of players and DMs back in Michigan to move out here. Any chance there might be room for one more player in this group?


----------



## matt34145 (Aug 25, 2004)

*One (possibly two) more slots open*

I like to have six players so we still have one slot. Of course, since it is relatively difficult to find players if another comes along I would probably go to seven.  Just email me at matt34145 at yahoo.com (replacing the at w/ @)


----------

